# Sample Statutory Declaration Attached



## srghvn (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have attached a sample statutory declaration for the variations of my name.

Please let me know if this format and the content look okay?

Thank you
srghvn


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks ok but you may need to elaborate on why and where your name is different. Also you and anyone else do not ake a statutory declaration under the Australian Act because you are not Australian or in Australia so means nothing.


----------



## srghvn (Jun 18, 2013)

_shel said:


> Looks ok but you may need to elaborate on why and where your name is different. Also you and anyone else do not ake a statutory declaration under the Australian Act because you are not Australian or in Australia so means nothing.


Hi Shel,

Thank you for the reply.

I can add where my name is different. 

But the reason, I am not sure how I can explain. It is actually very simple - right from the beginning, for all documents (marks cards etc), I used my full given name and used initials for family name. But when I had to get a passport, they asked that the initials be expanded - so my passport has given name and family initials expanded. My company asked for the same - but they decided to consider only part of my family name along with my given name and use it for all documents. 

How should I explain all the above ? I have attached an updated document for this. Please let me know if this looks ok.

Thank you
srghvn


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

I believe you should delete following text:

*under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and *


can anyone else confirm that I am right on this (just to make sure)?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup because its not an offence unless you are an Australian citizen or a resident in Australia.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

thx Shel, do you know whether any specific text should be added for statutory declarations done in USA?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont. It would be based on US Law if there is one similar and you reside there or have to comply with it. 

In the UK we dont write that but it is the counter signing by a professional as your true words that makes it official. Where if it was found to be fake and they reported you to UK authorities you coud be in trouble for fraud in the UK. 

Anything similar there?


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> I dont. It would be based on US Law if there is one similar and you reside there or have to comply with it.
> 
> In the UK we dont write that but it is the counter signing by a professional as your true words that makes it official. Where if it was found to be fake and they reported you to UK authorities you coud be in trouble for fraud in the UK.
> 
> Anything similar there?


I don't know...will need to get a stat dec from someone from USA...thats why I am asking.


----------

